# Dog lake canada



## kingfisher

Just wondering if anyone's ever been to dog lake near missanabie, ontario (also near Wawa). If you have i'd love some tips on where and how to fish it.
Thanks a ton!


----------



## BMustang

Fished Dog Lake out of Missanabi (?) some years ago.

Fish seemed plentiful - accomodations were a bit rough. Stayed with some folks named Pletcher who had cabins on the lake - rented their boat. Caught pike in the weedbeds and walleye drifting. Also remember getting into some smallies.

If the weather is good you will do just fine.

Suggest 7" Perch Rapalas and some BIG Buzz Baits and Zara Spooks for the big pike. Grubs for walleyes, and tubes/grubs for smallies (which are out of season until the last Saturday in June).


----------



## bkr43050

For the pike I would add a few lures to the list. I do very well on spinnerbaits in the weedbeds. Also I like tossing spoons, johnson silver minnows and various others. Depending on the time of the year that you go the pike fishing success and location will really change. Early in the season and on up into July you will have pretty good luck targeting the weedbeds with the lures mentioned. But as the water temps head up (late July-August) you will find most of your pike suspended over deep water. At this point targeting them becomes more difficult and usually warrants trolling spoons and large Rapalas, etc. You will still find some of the junenile pike in the weeds but for the most part that will be all that is in there.

As far as the walleye, we usually do very well with worm harnesses drifting or slow trolling with bottom bouncers. Also you can go with jigs tipped with minnow and drift likely areas. Start in early hours in shallower water and as the sun gets higher work your way out to deeper and stick tighter to the bottom. We usually go in late July-early August to a lake somewhat in the same area. What we typically find is that the walleye start in the morning up in the 6-10' water often times in the dense weed area. They are up in there feeding heavily on perch and small panfish I suspect. As the morning moves on we slowly work our presentation outward to where we end up dragging worm harness right on the bottom in 15-17'. At this point it becomes crucial that you are right on bottom. In the earlier hours you could be catching the fish in a large amount of the water column. We figured out that the worm harnesses with beads on them far outperformed those with cork floats added for lift.

Good luck! I am sure you will have a great time.

By the way, you can go to this site and ask for help. 

Ontario Fishing

They have a forum on there as well. The folks have always been willing to help out when I asked questions.


----------



## tvfisherman

I'm not sure where this lake is but the lake we fish has a similar sounding fishery. For walleye also try some phelps floater with a night crawler and be sure you get ones with stinger hooks behind a bullet sinker. You can vary the depth and color. If you get a steady drift should be fun. bkr hit the on everything else we do exactly concerning time of day and depth.


----------



## kingfisher

Thanks a ton. I'll be sure to add a bunch of spoons, large rapalas, and large topwaters to my basspro shops list!


----------



## ohiojmj

bkr has good advice! I'm entering my 4th year of Canadian trips with two week long escapes (5/27 to Mistinikon Lake, ONT and 8/13 to Lac Remigny, QUE) and I'm printing it out to save. For spoons, I like casting/trolling with a 1/2 or 3/4 oz Williams Wabler (nice erratic action in water) in hammered silver/gold. I prefer mepps #5 with bucktail over spinnerbait, but got tired of losing $4 lures in weeds and now use spinnerbaits. Some swear by jig/worm for deep pike in hot summer.


----------



## bkr43050

ohiojmj said:


> Some swear by jig/worm for deep pike in hot summer.


 That is interesting to hear. We do quite a lot of worm harnesses for walleye with bottom bouncers but very very rarely do we get a pike on them. Other than a handful of little ax handles there have been only a couple of times where I have had quick cutoffs that I suspected may have been pike.


----------



## Fallcreek

A friend of mine frequently fished on a Dog Lake that is a part of the Rideau Canal system in eastern Ontario. The canal begins at Kingston, Ontario and connects a chain of lakes all the way to Ottawa. Dog Lake sets next to Cranberry Lake. This was my friends favorite hole for small mouth bass. He would go up when the season opened in early June and always came home with stories of wearing out his arm catching small mouth. You might give that a look.


----------



## bkr43050

Kingfisher indicated that this is near Wawa and if so that does not sound like the same lake as Fallcreek is referring to. I may be wrong becasue I am not looking at a map but I believe that Kingston is much farther east. Kingfisher may want to verify that before taking any specific pointers for the Dog Lake. I know that there are several duplicate lake names throughout Ontario and I was trapped by that one time as well. I thought the first year that I could not fish live bait on the lake I go to because it listed it that way in the regulations. However, I later found out that the lake they were referring to was far away. They provide a map in the regulations with the regions laid out on it. Since there are so many lakes many of them are not listed but the map will at least give you the region that you are fishing in. You will need to know that because there are often region specific and sometimes lake specific regulations that apply.


----------



## kingfisher

Ya there are two dog lakes in ontario. I have gotten confused many times while searching for information on the internet. I think fall creek is talking about the othe one but im not sure


----------

